# Trick Or Treat



## grahams mum (Oct 31, 2009)

i think we finish hallowen for this year my thought it would be a good idea to give apple and veg but i told him it wont  be a good idea but he is got the right attitude [ no ketones from yesterday but his appetite is not 100 % he did not wanted any sweets]


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww! Bless him! I hope he is feeling better now Daniela, and enjoyed the day - sweets aren't everything!


----------



## heliocentric (Nov 1, 2009)

If it's any consolation I'm type 2 and up until i was diagnosed I honestly never ate sweets at all. Never bothered me now I only have to look a bag of haribo. What's that all about?


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2009)

is not that simple when you are a child


----------



## heliocentric (Nov 1, 2009)

Apologies. I never meant any offence.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 1, 2009)

*moving to Parents section*

I'm moving this to Parents section, as it's more of a children's issue, I think.


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

As I said in steffs thread when we were in North scotland the kids went out but they had to sing a song,recite a poem or tell a joke....nothing about tricks eggs and flour for their efforts they got monkey nuts ( and some sweeties)
does anyone know why monkey nuts?

hellicentric.....snap have exactly the same problem re sweeties

In our little family supermarket the staff were told that anyone buying eggs or flour after 6pm had to show over 18 ID !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2009)

My recollections of Halloween as a child are virtually non-existent. We used to hollow out a turnip/swede (never sure which is which!) because you rarely saw pumpkins in those days. I can still remember the smell of the the candle in the turnip to light up it's face. Mum used to mash the turnip into our potatoes, which I didn't like then although would probably like now! We might go outside and look at the clouds to see if we could see any witches, but that was it. 

The real 'trick or treating'  event for us was 'Mischief Night', which I think seems to be unique to Yorkshire. This was a few days later, November 4th - the night before the Gunpowder plot, and in honour of Fawkes laying down the explosives in Parliament. There were no treats involved - just tricks, like swapping all the garden gates on the street, or putting treacle on doorknobs etc.

I'm the same as you heliocentric - sweets seem to be more of a pull now I can no longer guzzle them with abandon, which I never really waned to do before diabetes! I don't think Daniela was offended, just sadly stating the fact that it's difficult for a 5 year old to understand when there is SO much emphasis on sweets as rewards these days. He's a very wise little lad though, as he has shown us time and again!


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

ohh North swedes with candles ...i remember the smell aswell ! gosh that brought back memories for me..my mum was from lancashire Near pendle hill and all the pendle witches stories...my granny used to send us toy witches on broom sticks at halloween ...and my mum used to cut out a chain of witches from black paper.....  oh what a memory!!


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

sorry helicentic i spelt your name wrong...still it was pretty close for a dyslexic!


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

am64 said:


> sorry helicentic i spelt your name wrong...still it was pretty close for a dyslexic!



nooo done it wrong again
its heliocentric!!


----------

